# Odd Brake Problem



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What happens if you back up at the end of your trip? Like backing into a stall?

There's two things that might be going on here. If only weak on start up, I'd wonder if your booster is weak. If it's all the time you're backing up, I'd wonder if your rear brakes are working.


----------



## tray (Jul 9, 2018)

After driving for a while there is no problem with the brakes. It may be that the brakes need to be replaced. I noticed that the brake fluid level was low indicating that the pads are worn. I will pull the tires and check the pads to see if that is the problem. I have done brakes for 30 years and never had this problem but the Cruze seems to have some strange things happen.


----------

